

Are you a Mapper or a Packer? : The Programmer's Stone (Reciprocality Project) - kyleburton
http://www.datamodel.co.uk/Reciprocality/www.reciprocality.org/Reciprocality/index.html

======
Oxryly
Anyone actually read all of this? Some strange theories there, and it's hard
to see if they're true/useful or not.

